# 2013 LTZ not starting unless jumped



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Get the new battery load tested. Static testing batteries doesn't work with the Cruze. Once in a long while a battery will be dead on arrival. Also, what happens when you turn the car off and then immediately try to turn it back on? 

If the battery tests good on a dynamic load tester then you need to look at any aftermarket electronics and perform a electrical load test while the car is turned off. Perform this test twice, once immediately after shutdown and then again 15 minutes after shutdown. The battery rundown protection turns off the bulk of the car after 10 minutes and you want to see the electrical load drop to near zero for the second test. The car's security system will still be running so it won't be zero.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

What is the production date code on the new battery and did you bring it to a full state of charge?


----------



## Madi139 (Dec 25, 2016)

I tested the new battery and it is full and good to go.


----------



## Madi139 (Dec 25, 2016)

Didn't think of load testing but will try it. When I turn the key the engine light comes on and it just makes a ticking sound. If turn off radio and auto headlight and other aux items it does the same thing, just clicking sound. 
When I jump start it and let it run for 10 minutes or more it will restart if I turn off and on Immediately but if it is off for five minutes or loner it need to be jumped again. And no after market add one either.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Madi139 said:


> Didn't think of load testing but will try it. When I turn the key the engine light comes on and it just makes a ticking sound. If turn off radio and auto headlight and other aux items it does the same thing, just clicking sound.
> When I jump start it and let it run for 10 minutes or more it will restart if I turn off and on Immediately but if it is off for five minutes or loner it need to be jumped again. And no after market add one either.


One more test. Turn the engine off and disconnect the battery. In 15 minutes reconnect the battery and see if it starts the car. If it does then you have a power drain, and a serious one at that in the car. If it doesn't then you have a bad battery regardless of the testing.

Also, have you had the negative battery cable swapped per http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-g...l-coverage-14311-negative-battery-cable.html?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

obermd said:


> Also, have you had the negative battery cable swapped per http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-g...l-coverage-14311-negative-battery-cable.html?


Proper jump start procedure has you making the final connection via a ground *away* from the battery. In a Cruze, that would bypass a bad ground cable.

However, from the description, it's sounding more like a battery that just can't hold a charge or just doesn't have the current capacity. Perhaps too sulfated from sitting too long.


----------



## Madi139 (Dec 25, 2016)

It just maybe the negative cable. Thank you I did not even know this was an issue, and did try the disconnect of cable for fifteen and it wouldn't start. So thank you I have the car scheduled for the dealership tomorrow afternoon. Will post what they say.


----------



## Madi139 (Dec 25, 2016)

Alsthanknyou for the info I am taking it to the dealer tomorrow and will post what they dem my issue to be. Thanks for all the information input.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Madi139 said:


> It just maybe the negative cable. Thank you I did not even know this was an issue, and did try the disconnect of cable for fifteen and it wouldn't start. So thank you I have the car scheduled for the dealership tomorrow afternoon. Will post what they say.


This points directly to a bad battery.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

A quick way to test the battery cable theory. If the car won't start, use the jumper cable to go from the battery clamp to ground. If it starts, then the car's cable is bad.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Madi139 said:


> hi everyone
> looking for some thoughts and/or feedback. I have a 2013 Cruze that will not start unless it is jumped. I bought a new battery and installed it thinking it was the cold weather and old battery (battery is 3 years old) and it would not start with a known new battery. When I jump start it it runs and does not throw a single code. Any thoughts will be appreciated.


Hello Madi139,

We're sorry to hear about this starting concern with your Cruze! We understand how inconvenient this is, especially in the cold weather. Have you had your dealership take a look at this yet? Please let us know if you would like assistance in facilitating an appointment to have this battery concern checked out, and we would be happy to help. 

Best,

Chelsea D.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Madi139 (Dec 25, 2016)

You are what we call "wicked smaht"!! I did this and it started instantly! The car is at the dealership now and will see what they say


----------



## Madi139 (Dec 25, 2016)

End result after going to dealer...the negative battery cable was failing and replaced at no cost! Thank you all for the ideas and feed back. It feels good going to the dealer knowing what is wrong. :bowing:


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

Glad you got your Cruze taken care of! The people here are extremely knowledgeable and helpful!

Also, welcome to CruzeTalk! :welcome:


----------

